# OT: The BBB.net awards nomination thread



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

made a BBB.net award, and were doing the nomations right now, the rule are below. If you have any questions i'll be happy to answer them for you

First i'm going to hold the nomination for the best poster in this board. Next week i'm going to make a poll for all those who got nominated, and yall will get to choose the best poster in this fourm


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*1.Atlanta hawks: *The ATLien

* 2.Boston Celtics: *Premier
*
3.Chicago Bulls: *TB#1, Sham
*
4.Charlotte Bobcats: *Charlotte_____
*
5.Clevand Cavaliers: *futuristxen, remy23
*
6.Dallas Mavericks: *StackAttack, _dre_, Edwardcyh
*
7. Denver Nuggets: *cpawfan
*
8.Detroit Pistons: *Lope31
*
9. G.S Warriors: *bruindre

* 10. Houston Rockets*: Yao Mania


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Edwardych Bray StackAttack


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

What's up with people nominating themselves?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

bray1967, edwardcyh even though i dun like them #@$&*


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Gosh you guys have a lot of good ones. But some of them have already been mentioned

I'll go with _Dre_


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Edwardych Bray StackAttack Saint Baller


 :biggrin:


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Do you have to be a team fan to vote for that team? Can I vote for best Maverick poster without being a Mavs fan?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Shady™ said:


> Do you have to be a team fan to vote for that team? Can I vote for best Maverick poster without being a Mavs fan?


I don't think so, just vote.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Ed, Tersk, Bray.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Edwardcyh
Saint Baller


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Ed, Tersk, Bray.


Oops forgot Tersk.. Yea i agree with Dre.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

cough cough...


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Tersk and Ed


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> cough cough...


Disappointed because nobody mentioned your name? Cough i still remember all the posts from the playoffs time.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

t1no said:


> Disappointed because nobody mentioned your name? Cough i still remember all the posts from the playoffs time.


 Yes, I am...

What are you talking about posts from the playoff time? Did I do something to upset you?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

t1no said:


> Disappointed because nobody mentioned your name? Cough i still remember all the posts from the playoffs time.



Shady already nominated him


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

No he didnt

Edit: Nevermind, he did.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

It must be a quanity over quality thing......


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Ninjatune said:


> It must be a quanity over quality thing......


 Hey, you know what

:bsmile:

I dont care


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Obviously... 

Keep up the good work. :dead:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

edwardcyh,bray,Dre,SaintBaller.
I havent been on this forum long enough to nominate myself. Even if I have, that list I just posted would probably stay the same.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Yes, I am...
> 
> What are you talking about posts from the playoff time? Did I do something to upset you?


nono not me, but you sure did upset the mods...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

mords?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Saint Baller said:


> mords?


Possibly.... mods?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

mods*


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Well, at my school we call the lunch ladies mords. So I was like what the hell


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> It must be a quanity over quality thing......


 :rofl: Stop it ninja....


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

annoucement deleted


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

It's up to you.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> It's up to you.



LOL!!! Don't put this all on me, it's just a suggetion. If it was up to me I wait till maybe wednesday, ot thursday


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> LOL!!! Don't put this all on me, it's just a suggetion. If it was up to me I wait till maybe wednesday, ot thursday


 Well you're the one who's doing it so do what you're most comfortable doing.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

'Scuse me, but is there a point? :|


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

polls open tomorrow


----------

